# Lightweight, light-medium duty cheese and steak slicer, any recommendations?



## fwhite77 (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm in the market for a lightweight (under 45lb), portable slicer that will slice cheeses and steaks thinly. Can anyone recommend one?

I've noticed a lot are not good for slicing cheese.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

You need at least a 12" slicer blade and at least 1/2 hp motor if you want to slice plain jane 4" square or larger blocks of cheese. Sorry, but it is what it is


----------



## fwhite77 (Nov 30, 2016)

Thats what I figured, thanks! Most likely going to get the Globe G12. Its under 50lb and has a 1/2hp motor. 

Do places rent/lease deli slicers?


----------

